# HELP!!! Problème retroéclairage Macbook blanc



## youyou11 (30 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je fais appel à la communauté pour vous faire part de mon pb apparu du jour au lendemain sur mon macbook. Sans crier gare, l'écran s'est mis à devenir noir, en fermant le capot, l'écran refonctionne l'espace de quelques minutes (c'est très variable en durée) avant de redevenir noir. J'ai fait le test de la torche qui a été concluant : en éclairant la pomme, je distingue les diverses applications ouvertes. Je suis certain que le disque dur et la carte-mère sont toujours en bon état. En me renseignant sur les divers forums, j'ai vu que l'inverter board était certainement la pièce défectueuse. Je me suis donc dirigé vers un centre agréé Apple sur Lyon (où je réside). J'ai acheté ce Macbook aux Etas-Unis il y a 18 mois et n'ayant pas souscrit à l'extension de garantie, toute réparation sera payée de ma poche. Ephesus m'a été recommandé mais ne pouvant pas attendre 2 semaines pour que ma machine soit prise en charge, je suis allé voir un autre centre certifié par Apple.
Le technicien m'a établi un devis de 220 euros TTC pour changer l'inverter (en budgettant 2 heures d'intervention à 70 euros l'heure, ce qui m'a paru carrément abusé mais j'avais la perspective de récupérer ma machine très vite). Là, coup de théâtre, je reçois un nouveau coup de fil aujourd'hui m'indiquant que l'écran est à changer complètement. Avec un nouvel inverter, le pb de rétroéclairage revient à nouveau d'après les tests du technicien. Un échange standard d'écran (donc refurbished) coûterait 220 euros HT d'après lui. En tout j'en aurais donc pour plus de 400 euros en SAV!!!
Bref, je suis pour le moins désemparé. Je pensais qu'en changeant l'inverter, tout serait bon mais ce n'est pas le cas. Là on me dit que tous mes cables sont ok mais que l'écran s'avère défectueux donc à remplacer en plus de l'inverter qui lui aussi avait rendu l'âme. Est-ce que vous pensez que cela soit justifié? Ou y aurait-il une autre pièce pouvant expliquer le dysfonctionnement? Je ne suis pas prêt à investir dans un nouveau Mac. Quelles sont les alternatives qui s'offrent à moi? Est-ce que certains auraient déjà eu le même problème que moi? Est-ce qu'Apple peut intervenir dans mon cas même en dehors de la garantie, de sorte de bénéficier d'une ristourne? Est-ce qu'au vu du prix de l'intervention, je peux solliciter Apple pour avoir une extension de garantie en contrepartie de la prise en charge du coût total de la réparation? Si je retire mon appareil sans accepter la réparation, je serais redevable du coût du devis (40 euros HT). Bref, à moins de trouver vachement moins cher, cela dissuade d'aller voir ailleurs.
Je m'excuse, certaines de mes questions peuvent paraitre vachement naïves à plusieurs d'entre vous mais Apple est en train de faire un client très insatisfait là!!! Je vous avoue que je commence à regretter le temps où j'étais aux USA et où l'Apple store était à 2 pas de chez moi avec les vendeurs aux petits soins pour le client. Pour exemple, j'avais fait tomber mon iPhone et une partie de l'écran ne fonctionnait plus : on me l'avait remplacé sans questions par un tout neuf!!! C'est pas en France qu'on verrait ça. Quand je vois qu'il faut payer pour faire assurer son téléphone...

D'avance un grand merci à tous ceux qui voudraient bien me laisser leur avis sur ce satané problème de rétroéclairage. 

Youcef


----------



## youyou11 (30 Septembre 2009)

Quelqu'un peut-il apporter son point de vue?

Merci!


----------



## Meitek (18 Octobre 2009)

Hey salut j'ai exactement le meme probleme sur mon Macbook blanc ! sa fait pres d'un mois que je traine sa et sa commence vraiment a etre tres contraignant !
j'ai aussi achete mon Macbook au Etats-Unis sur le refurb j'habite aussi Lyon (etudiant) donc si jamais tu a trouve quelque chose sur quoi faire et comment sa serait cool que tu me mette au courant.
a bientot !!



je me rend compte qu'il y a plein de cas comme le notre ! je pense qu'on peut en faisant pression exiger un echange ! car on est pas seul et c'est le meme probleme a chaque fois ! je vais me renseigner pour voir si c'est legale de demander un echange ou une reparation ! car c'est pas normal qu'au bout d'un ans par magis sa ne fonctionne plus !


----------



## Imperator (31 Mars 2010)

Ben je viens de voir vos posts et il m'est arrivé la même...
Plus de rétro-éclairage mais toujours des données "image" qui circulent dans l'écran (on voit que la fenêtre est active).
Je pensais qu'en changeant la carte inverter (comme j'avais vu dans certain forum qui parlait du même problème) ça pourrait être reglé; mon mac n'étant plus sous garantie je me suis que j'allais me débrouillé tout seul comme un grand et au vue du prix de la carte, je prenais pas de gros risques. Donc j'ai sorti le multimètre pour voir un peu l'étendue des dégâts; pas  de jus à la sortie de la carte mais il y en avait bien à l'entrée.
Changement de carte...
Résultat: que dalle! 
j'ai donc branché l'écran sur un moniteur externe: ca faisait bien son rôle mais je me suis rendu compte que la webcam ne fonctionnait plus non plus...
Passage chez un revendeur agréé et devis...
Accroché vous bien: plus de 600 euros pour changé la carte mère.
Ça m'a scié.
Je vais essayé de récupérer un macbook à l'écran pété chez un type qui a la flemme de faire la réparation.
Apple me déçoit pour la première fois depuis plus de 10 ans...


----------



## matthieuv67 (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, je vous écris suite à un problème similaire à celui que vous décrivez : panne du rétroéclairage (Macbook noir, 2009)

Un jour, sans prévenir, le rétroéclairage s'est coupé lorsque j'ai changé l'inclinaison de l'écran... Il est vite revenu mais ça n'a duré qu'une journée comme ça. Dès le lendemain, le rétroéclairage ne s'allumait que quelques secondes (2 maximum), et ce lorsque je le passais du niveau 0 au niveau 1. Ce comportement est décrit sur de nombreux forums, beaucoup de Macbook sont touchés après quelques années d'utilisation.

Pensant qu'il s'agissait de l'inverter board qui commençait à lacher, j'en ai commandé une autre sur ebay : le résultat était encore pire (le rétroéclairage se coupait à chaque fois après une demi-seconde au lieu de 2 secondes entières). Je me suis donc décidé à démonter entièrement l'écran pour voir d'où pouvait venir le problème.

On voit souvent des gens changer entièrement l'écran suite à des problèmes de rétroéclairage (150  minimum), en réalité, l'éclairage est produit par un mini tube néon (appelé CCFL : Cold Cathode Fluorescent Light), placé contre une plaque de verre destinée à diffuser la lumière uniformément sur toute la dalle.
Lorsque j'ai connecté ce tube sur l'inverter board, de manière libre, séparé de l'écran, il fonctionnait en continu, sans s'éteindre !

Le souci venait en réalité d'une des soudures, entre le fil et le tube, le rétroéclairage devait s'éteindre suite à une sécurité de l'inverter board !

A partir de là, deux solutions : si vous êtes doués (et avec un minimum de matériel de soudure), il suffit de souder de nouveaux fils sur le tube (attention, il est vraiment fragile, j'ai cassé le mien cette nuit en essayant :/ )

Sinon, plusieurs vendeurs ont des tarifs très corrects sur ebay : un tube câblé, avec le bon connecteur se vend aux alentours de 15  avec les frais de port depuis les USA. Il suffit de chercher CCFL macbook et vous trouverez votre bonheur !


J'avais déjà entendu dire que le problème venait rarement de l'inverter board, j'en suis maintenant convaincu ! Les fils s'usent lors des nombreuses ouvertures/fermetures de l'écran et crééent au final des faux-contacts...

j'espère en avoir aidé plus d'un, bon courage dans vos réparations


----------



## vhk (23 Octobre 2011)

Meitek a dit:


> Hey salut j'ai exactement le meme probleme sur mon Macbook blanc ! sa fait pres d'un mois que je traine sa et sa commence vraiment a etre tres contraignant !
> j'ai aussi achete mon Macbook au Etats-Unis sur le refurb j'habite aussi Lyon (etudiant) donc si jamais tu a trouve quelque chose sur quoi faire et comment sa serait cool que tu me mette au courant.
> a bientot !!
> 
> ...



tu penses vraiment que 'faire pression' sur apple va te permettre d'avoir un échange ? Ce problème, certes très très chiant je le concède, ne concerne surement <1% des machines.. Apple à beau avoir un SAV très performant ils sont pas la pour remplacer chaque machine qui est en rade :/ .. C'est chiant, ça fait chier, c'est chère c'est clair. Mais bon ça arrive malheureusement.. :/. Cependant jèéspére que vous allez trouver une solution à moindre prix.


----------



## romain.c (21 Février 2013)

Bonjour, je détèrre un peu le forum.

J'ai aussi un problème de rétro-éclairage.

Un beau matin, l'écran s'allume, puis s'éteint 2 secondes après. Après un reset PRAM et PMU, toujours rien. J'avais bien les infos d'écran donc => problème rétro-éclairage

Après quelques recherches, j'ai commandé une carte inverter, après remontage, même soucis. Je ne pense pas que ce soit un faux contact vu que ça arrive aussi quand je ne touche pas à l'ordi, et ça ne revient pas si je change l'orientation.

Ce matin, j'ai essayé des manips avec la luminosité, si je la baisse complètement et que je remets très faible, le rétroéclairage s'allume et se maintient. après avoir un peu chauffé, je remets à fond, ça tient. Par contre si j'essaie de l'allumer alors qu'il est à fond, ça scintille un peu et s'éteint. 

Mon diagnostic serait le tube qui fatigue, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez...

Si c'est le cas, est-ce que le tube seul se change facilement, sachant que le changement de la carte inverter a été à ma portée? (question pour matthieuv67 entre autres) si c'est pas évident, pénible, très risqué, que penser d'un changement complet de dalle pour un modèle à un peu plus de 100 sur ebay?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Février 2013)

romain.c a dit:


> Bonjour, je détèrre un peu le forum.
> 
> J'ai aussi un problème de rétro-éclairage.
> 
> ...



De toute manière il n'y a que peu de solutions : 
- Faux contact 
- écran
- Chipset graphique (donc carte logique)


----------



## Joa05 (15 Mai 2013)

romain.c a dit:


> Bonjour, je détèrre un peu le forum.
> 
> J'ai aussi un problème de rétro-éclairage.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Mêmes symptômes avec mon MacBook (2009) : écran qui s'allume et s'éteint 2 secondes après ; en baissant la luminosité à fond, puis en remettant très faible, ça repart pour deux secondes puis ça s'éteint. 
Cela fait environ deux mois qu'un problème de ce type existe, mais ce n'est qu'à partir d'aujourd'hui que, même en faisant la manip de baisser la luminosité à fond, l'écran ne se rallume que durant 2 secondes (avant ça, il se maintenait parfois plusieurs heures).
J'étais parti pour changer la carte inverter mais je constate pas mal de réponses qui témoignent d'un résultat négatif.
romain.c : as-tu trouvé une issue à ton problème ? Je souhaiterais explorer la piste du tube néon... mais ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre 
Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Joa05 (19 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Mon problème est résolu. 
Pour info aux personnes qui auraient les mêmes symptômes que j'ai décrits, ce n'était pas dans mon cas l'inverter qui merdait mais, très probablement, le mini tube néon de la dalle LCD. 
J'ai changé tout d'abord l'inverter et, miracle, l'écran s'est allumé normalement lors du premier lancement... avant que le problème n'empire finalement ensuite puisque, lorsque j'ai relancé à nouveau mon macbook, ce n'était plus deux secondes que l'écran restait allumé avant de s'éteindre, mais une fraction de secondes seulement (= mêmes conséquences que décrites dans le post de matthieuv67). 
Je me suis tourné vers le changement du mini tube néon mais on m'a conseillé de remplacer carrément la dalle LCD entière car il paraît que s'intéresser au mini tube néon c'est un peu périlleux comme affaire (en tout cas pour un débutant comme moi ). Je me suis donc procuré une dalle LCD d'occaz pour 50  et le problème a effectivement été résolu. 
Pour les personnes qui ne sont pas encore familières de la bricole sur ordinateur et sur mac en particulier, voire le site Ifixit qui propose des supers tutoriels pour démonter à peu près toutes les parties de votre machine (http://www.ifixit.com/Device/Mac_Laptops), et grâce auquel j'ai réussi la bidouille. 
A +


----------



## esimport (21 Mai 2013)

ce défaut de rétro-éclairage est un problème courant sur les MacBooks blanc A1181 (ou noir).
le défaut peut provenir de multiples causes:

-écran LCD défectueux (courant)
-carte inverter (courant)
-défaut sur carte-mère (peut arriver)
-câble défectueux (rare)

pour établir le diagnostic, pas d'autre solution que de changer une à une les pièces. Les tutos de démontage sont disponibles ici:

changement LCD macbook blanc A1181


----------



## TomViolence (5 Octobre 2014)

Salut à tous,
je remonte ce topic car je n'arrive pas à trouver un bon tuto pour le remplacement du tube CCFL sur Macbook. 
J'ai cru comprendre que la dalle des macbook blanc (a1181) est une LG LP133WX1.
J'ai trouvé un tuto pour la LP141WX1

Ceux qui ont déjà fait la manip peuvent-ils confirmer que l'on peut se fier à celui-ci ?

A+


----------



## esimport (8 Octobre 2014)

le bon tuto pour le remplacement d'une dalle LP133WX1 est celui-ci:

changement écran LCD A1181


----------



## seblelionnais (13 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, je viens remonter ce sujet car j'ai peut etre une solution. J'ai comme la plupart d'entre vous eu un problème de rétroéclairage sur un macbook a1181 de 2007. Au début j'ai cru a l'inverter. J'ai donc changé et... Echec. Avant d'acheter un nouvel écran, qui vue les prix revenait a acheter un nouveau macbook, j'ai essayé de changer le cable qui fait carte mère -> inverter, trouvé 10e avec les fdp sur ebay. Et ça remarche! Bon j'ai une inverter qui ne me sert a rien et qui sera revendu je pense. Mais ça peut etre une solution a moindre cout pour vous!

PS : j'envoie ce message de mon vieux mac pourri (car d'extérieur.. ^^)


----------



## Invité (14 Octobre 2014)

seblelionnais a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens remonter ce sujet car j'ai peut etre une solution. J'ai comme la plupart d'entre vous eu un problème de rétroéclairage sur un macbook a1181 de 2007. Au début j'ai cru a l'inverter. J'ai donc changé et... Echec. Avant d'acheter un nouvel écran, qui vue les prix revenait a acheter un nouveau macbook, j'ai essayé de changer le cable qui fait carte mère -> inverter, trouvé 10e avec les fdp sur ebay. Et ça remarche! Bon j'ai une inverter qui ne me sert a rien et qui sera revendu je pense. Mais ça peut etre une solution a moindre cout pour vous!
> 
> PS : j'envoie ce message de mon vieux mac pourri (car d'extérieur.. ^^)



Ca m'est arrivé récemment aussi.
J'ai aussi un inverter en rab !


----------



## bsas (27 Septembre 2015)

seblelionnais a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens remonter ce sujet car j'ai peut etre une solution. J'ai comme la plupart d'entre vous eu un problème de rétroéclairage sur un macbook a1181 de 2007. Au début j'ai cru a l'inverter. J'ai donc changé et... Echec. Avant d'acheter un nouvel écran, qui vue les prix revenait a acheter un nouveau macbook, j'ai essayé de changer le cable qui fait carte mère -> inverter, trouvé 10e avec les fdp sur ebay. Et ça remarche! Bon j'ai une inverter qui ne me sert a rien et qui sera revendu je pense. Mais ça peut etre une solution a moindre cout pour vous!
> 
> PS : j'envoie ce message de mon vieux mac pourri (car d'extérieur.. ^^)


Seblelionnais, hola. J'aurais voulu savoir comme s'appele le câble que tu as cite. Merci


----------



## Invité (27 Septembre 2015)

bsas a dit:


> Seblelionnais, hola. J'aurais voulu savoir comme s'appele le câble que tu as cite. Merci



Inverter cable !

Regarde "Related Products" tout à la fin de la page :
https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Core+2+Duo+Inverter+Cable+Replacement/4772

Faut faire gaffe, il y a 2 modèles.
Donc démonte d'abord, avant de commander, pour vérifier…


----------



## bsas (28 Septembre 2015)

Un grand merci d'Argentine, vraiment cool et rapide


----------

